# hey everyone



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to here, been hanging around for a while 

We've been trying to emigrate to oz for the last year but had no luck with sponsorship. My bf is a plant/excavator operator but also has drainage, concreting and welding experience. A general allrounder really! 

For the last few months he's also been applying for posts in NZ and last night we got a email from a recruitment company saying he had clients interested and he was just what they were looking for. He wants to ring tonight or this week to talk more about the position. Its in christchurch but when i asked if this was the only location available he said there may be other shortages elsewhere 

I've got a bit ahead of myself and have already started worrying about lots of things  Been doing research all day! 

Anyway this is just a hello to everyone and if you have any information/advice on living in chch then it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kels (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey, am born and bred in Christchurch and back here after a few years in UK so I am happy to help out with any questions you might have


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Kels. you coping okay with the aftershocks? We should find out more about the job offer tonight and then i need to do lots and lots of research on where to stay, cost of living, wether im going to find it hard to find work etc 

lots to do!!


----------



## Kels (Feb 27, 2012)

scottishstacey said:


> Thanks Kels. you coping okay with the aftershocks? We should find out more about the job offer tonight and then i need to do lots and lots of research on where to stay, cost of living, wether im going to find it hard to find work etc
> 
> lots to do!!


No worries. Have you heard about the job offer? Happy to help if you have any questions


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

not yet, the first recruitment company was meant to ring last week but didnt, not sure whats happened there.. the 2nd one is still in touch with us and we should be able to speak to him tonight about the offer and find out more details. The third one only contacted us on thursday so prob still a while before we hear more. Hopefully have some good news from one of them!! prepare for lots of questions lol


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

scottishstacey said:


> Hey, I'm new to here, been hanging around for a while
> 
> We've been trying to emigrate to oz for the last year but had no luck with sponsorship. My bf is a plant/excavator operator but also has drainage, concreting and welding experience. A general allrounder really!
> 
> ...


I'd be surprised if someone doing this type of work could earn enough to meet immigration's minimum wage criteria. Even then wouldn't an employer have to show that there are no people in New Zealand that can do the work, which surely can't be the case? 

Just be careful with these recruitment companies, especially if they're trying to sell you an employment / visa deal for an upfront cash payment. You could end up losing a lot of money and not getting anywhere.


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

no we havent paid a penny to them and wouldnt be stupid enough to do that........ 

the wages for a plant operator range from 22-27dollars a hour and this is for a standard 45-50hour week, anything else is overtime. 

im not entirely sure about the worker situation, all i know is that ive saw quite a few adverts looking for uk workers in the construction trade although its mostly things like electricians, project managers etc. 

All being well we will have our job offer next week. We're treating it as a adventure for a few years since we're a young couple with no kids, doesnt have to be forever.


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Being an immigrant he'd probably be on the lower end of that scale - say $22 an hour ($990 a week) but coming into winter 45 hours a week may be pushing it a bit. Will they guarantee the hours he gets?

Have you looked at rental prices in Christchurch recently.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

He won't necessarily be on the lower wage - it depends on what the labour shortage is like.
Try looking at this for an idea of salaries in NZ http://www.hays.net.nz/about/NZIOBSalaryGuide2011.pdf


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

He probably will, plant/excavator operators are unlikely to be paid salaries topcat, they earn wages and are paid hourly rates. When the weather is bad their hours are likely to be cut.

That document you linked to doesn't contain the wage rates for plant/excavator operators, it's more for managers and supervisors.

Stacey's husband's employer will still have to prove he can't get a Kiwi to do the work before he can hire him. I think the best they can hope for is a work to residence visa.


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

I havent been on here for ages. we've got the job offer and contract in but havent started the visa process yet, got a lot going on at the moment with family issues so we're going to make a final decision this weekend or next week and then hopefully go ahead with the visa. 

but just thought id let you know yes it is a work to residence visa. and the wage starts at 24 and goes upto 26 after a probabation period, it's all in the contract. 

Also says on the contract that the minimum hours they will pay him no matter the weather etc is 35 so not much different than here in scotland. 

It wont let me reply to a visitor message that i've recieved.. do i have to post a certain amount before it will allow me?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

scottishstacey said:


> I havent been on here for ages. we've got the job offer and contract in but havent started the visa process yet, got a lot going on at the moment with family issues so we're going to make a final decision this weekend or next week and then hopefully go ahead with the visa.
> 
> but just thought id let you know yes it is a work to residence visa. and the wage starts at 24 and goes upto 26 after a probabation period, it's all in the contract.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Stacey.

You should be able to reply to your visitors message now as you've made five posts.


----------



## scottishstacey (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks! i'll try now, if i cant then i'll give yous a shout


----------

